# anybody hunt with dachsunds on here?



## Dachshund Hunter (Oct 7, 2008)

just wondering if anybody hunts with thier doxies, if so what all have you and your dog gotten so far?stories?tips? i just got my first one, and he's a blast to go out and about the woods with. he's only chased me out a woodchuck so far, but getting out of the house and haveing funs always the point right? dont think he's doin to bad for 17 weeks old.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't hunt them, but I've considering getting a wirehaired dachshund for tracking wounded deer. From what I've read, a wirehaired dachshund from the right lines is the best choice for tracking wounded deer.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I dont use mine to hunt but had him out on a walk today and he picked up the scent of another small dog in the area and it was a blast to watch him go with his nose to the ground..... back and forth to each tree the dog visited and folowed the trail with his nose to the ground untill he saw the dog then started barking.... always thought about taling him with on a pheasant hunt just for fun but I know he wont keep up to the lab but it would be awsome to watch him track the birds... if you could see him that is.... :lol:


----------

